# Buying property in Denia



## GeoffP2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all

Well, we've been through hundreds of properties on numerous websites and have a short list to view when we visit the week after next. It's a long expensive trip so we don't undertake it lightly.

We've been quoted 
"Buying costs resale property: 10% tax +/- 0,5 % notary +/- 0,3% landregistry +/- 1% lawyer/gestoria, I calculate a total of 13 %." Does this sound about right.

Next question is does anyone have any experience of the town with regard to reliable lawyers, gestoria etc?

We'll presumably need to get a NIE and open a Spanish bank account so we can transfer funds, we'll be cash buyers and being retirement age won't need jobs in Spain. Ideally we would like to get as many of the formalities out of the way during our visit.

We are trying to be forward looking so planning to buy where there is good transport, services and medical facilities ready for the day when we don't or don't wish to drive and Denia looks a good bet for this as well as inside our small budget.

Any advice or comments greatly welcome!!

Regards
Geoff Pethick
Johannesburg
South Africa


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Geoff

Welcome ! yes I think 13% is about right for buying costs now days, it was about 10% when be bought 12 years ago , but house prices are much lower now anyway .

I believe a non residents account is quite simple to set up , when I asked in my bank they just said all you need is your passport and to sign the paperwork .

Dont know too much about Denia , have passed through it a few times looks nice ! 

Think generally the north costa blanca is quite nice ( and south depending on personal taste )

Any way good luck with your house hunting trip !

Cheers Tony


----------



## ChrisPD (Sep 11, 2015)

GeoffP2 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well, we've been through hundreds of properties on numerous websites and have a short list to view when we visit the week after next. It's a long expensive trip so we don't undertake it lightly.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,
I suggest you find a "buyers agent" in Denia that can reliably show you properties that are suitable. The seller pays any fees due to the agent! Cachita Challis of C and C Communications is highly recommended... She is on the ball and speaks English too!
Jonathan Lambert is a good lawyer with the firm of SENDRA & ASOCIADOS ABOGADOS right in town. He also speaks English. They can advise you on the best processes for setting up your accounts, NIE etc, and guide you through, the at times, daunting process! 
All the best,
Chris


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

We too looked briefly at Denia, but chose Javea. The main reason was that Denia was a bit cooler than Javea and at our age a few degrees makes a difference! However, I like Costa Blanca North because it is a bit greener than down south and feels more like a place we cold 'live' rather than 'holiday'. Good luck with your search, I am sure you will find what you are looking for as there are a lot of great looking properties on the market.


----------



## GeoffP2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Many thanks for the useful advice this forum is so helpful.

Regards
Geoff Pethick
Johannesburg


----------

